# Our baby name squirrel (not GSD)



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Three weeks ago today, my daughters rabbit had babies and we were not expecting them. Momma had no milk and my 17 year old took on the task of bottle feeding them. There were 5 and up until this past weekend, we had 3 left. One a friend of hers was helping with, this sweet little black one named Bubba Wayne and Squirrel. Squirrel was so pretty. She looked like she had eye liner on. Now two times while bottle feeding, she would go limp and just lay there for a while. A few hours later, after she warmed back up, she was fine. Being new to this, we thought she had just been cold. Well today, my daughter called my destroyed. Squirrel was having a seizure. I can now see where that is what was going on in the past. Poor baby died in her hands as my daughter sobbed. I cried with her on the phone as her heart was litterally destroyed. Here is a picture of this very sweet baby. We will all miss her. She was a sweetheart and would love on you for hours.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Aww, I'm so sorry. My great uncle who lived on a farm, gave my sister and I a baby bunny who was injured, so we could try to heal it. We named him lightning, he looked a lot like that one, he just had a white lightning bolt down his face. The bunny and his sibs and mom were hopping across the highway. They all made it, but lightning was flipped by the car. He had bad injuries...we kept him alive for awhile, tried everything we could for being so young, but then found him dead about two weeks later.. It is devastating, and I'm so sorry for your daughter!! They are such peaceful and gentle spirited creatures.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear about your bunnies. The baby in the picture is adorable! 

Unfortunately owing to some weird gut bacteria issues, rabbits are notoriously hard to hand raise. I used to rehab wildlife for the shelter and I always tried to send them to specific folks because there are some odd things about how you're supposed to do it that are different from any of the other mammals we cared for. Like your daughter, I still tried to help when we got domestic orphaned bunnies in because the wildlife folks wouldn't take them, but I lost most of them. I was told to put them on antibiotics immediately but even that didn't always help. I learned a couple years ago that you're supposed to do something weird where you mash up the poop of the mom and add it to the milk or something. Don't try that without more info - but it does seem to require some special technique.

My point being, please tell your daughter not to be hard on herself. Baby rabbits are really tough! RIP little one.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

She had to go on a trip last weekend and so I had the duty of taking care of these guys while she was gone. I swear I cried like a baby this afternoon. I had just left her house, she lives with a friend of hers, and was loving on squirrel and such. It wasnt even an hour later and she called me hysterical. Adding insult to injury, she broke up with her fiance last night and he came to get the ring mins before she found the little girl. It has been a bad week for her. I keep trying to tell her that I love her heart and that she is so sad because she has that heart and not to grow to be angry at loss or fear the loss thus preventing her from doing good. I just keep encouraging her and hopeing that bubbawayne is going to be ok and he will at least make it. UGH just when I thought I was done raising kids.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Baby rabbits, as said before, rarely make it with humans rearing... I had the heartbreak of it because I didn't know, I had raised squirrels, so why not bunnies? Well, they made it until they had their ears up, ears open, and looked like little fat adults, I spend so much time and energy on them, I loved them, I was momma, and I had to live through them dying one at a time. 

I will never try it again, the only thing I can suggest or ever will do is find a nursing rabbit in your area that will accept them, not too hard, as they breed like rabbits.. 

I'm so sorry for you guys, it is so very painful... Especially with babies, but time helps. I have all of my babies buried in the yard. I cry over fish when I lose them, the last one who passed on, Ziggy, was a betta with such a personality. I sat up well past midnight to help him breath and ease his passing, I quite literally lifted his head to the surface for him when I saw he needed a breath, and lowered the water until he could poke his lips out. 

Bless you and your daughter for trying so hard, it was actually me and my mom who worked with the babies as well.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry. How terrible that your daughter had to experience this. 

My MIL had adopted a baby squirrel that fell from the nest and was paralyzed in the rear. She tamed him as much as one could and he would run about her and hang with his front claws dug into the flannel shirt she would wear when he did this from his front claws.

One day last summer he fell off a squirrel house my FIL had built for him and never woke up. Poor thing.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

It is with very heavy heart I come back to this post. We lost the last of the babies this am. Bubba Wayne was so sweet. How can you become so attached in such a short time. Here is a picture of this little guy. RIP little one.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> They were so cute. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you every one this is Doris Daughter. It was so hard with Corey just leaving, and a counslor coming to the house. I asked Les if he had met the newest additions to the family, i walked in and found one of my babys in the cage.. i tried every thing i thought of. i then called my mom and i could not talk but some how she just knew something had happened to my babys. the last thing that i told my baby was its ok mommas here. she opened her mouth and she talked like a rabbit for the first time. i told her that i loved her, i know it sounds funny but they were my babys, moments later she died in my arms. i couldnt belive it. so i was working that day and i had 5 kids at the house so i had to regroup and take care of the kids and i knew that i still had one baby to take care of. but something was wrong. it just didnt feel right i held the black baby all day and they always slept in bed with me. when i went to bed i found a video on my phone of my babys happy and healthy trying to jump out of the basket that i had them in as i was down stairs and could not bring the cage with me. she looked so healthy and i dont know were or why it went wrong. they were three weeks eyes and ears open and hoping and playing and starting to drink water. that night layin in bed bubba. was cuddled up next to me and he knew that she was gone she wasnt there but mom was. then he moved away from me and streched out. next thing that i know he just out of no were rolls a complete circle. i called my mom worryed that something was wrong and she said that we would see if he made it threw the night there was something worng with the hole litter. the next day he was still alive and i was so great full. i held him all day. loved on him he just wasnt acting right it seemed like he missed his litter mate. the next night i put him in his cadge to sleep cause i had some one over, and he like to move all over the place and i thought that they would roll on him i woke up and he passed...i watch my video every night of my babys and i tell them good night. and that i love them...my mom has been by my side every step of the way and i thank her for that she is my hero. i thank all of you too for all of the support. and the help u have given me.


----------

